# Der Inkling – ein Digitalstift ohne Grafiktablett



## Markus Kolletzky (26. August 2011)

Vorab: Dieses Posting wurde weder von WACOM initiiert, noch bekommt tutorials.de oder der Autor Geld für die Werbung. Nein, dieses Produkt muss auch ohne jedwede Zuwendung genannt werden! Worum gehts denn überhaupt?



> Mit Inkling startet Ihr Kreativprozess auf die übliche, traditionelle Weise – zugleich können Sie aber direkt den ersten Schritt Ihres digitalen Workflows beginnen. Wo auch immer Sie gerade sind.



Der Inkling ist ein digitaler Zeichenstift, der druckempfindlich Skizzen auf Papier/Moleskine/Notizblock aufzeichnet und erfasst. Ohne Grafiktablett. Während des Zeichnens lässt sich bereits mittels Ebenen eine Struktur erstellen und der Clou dabei: Die Zeichnungen liegen anschließend bereits als Vektorgrafiken vor, so dass die mühsame Nachzeichnung entfällt.

Doch schaut es euch am besten in einem Video an.


----------



## ink (4. September 2011)

Das bedarf einem ausgiebigen Test im Oktober.
Wie schnell sich Bedürfnisse auftun


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. September 2011)

Dass anschließend ein Review erwartet wird, ist klar, ne?


----------



## Sneer (7. September 2011)

+1 für die Review


----------

